
Ask HN: How to improve your BATNA whilst unemployed? - ccajas
Hi, I&#x27;m a NEET with several years of software development experience. I usually do not have another job lined up when I lose my current one, so I&#x27;ve been taking one mediocre job offer after another to make ends meet.<p>While I&#x27;m seeking work, I want to know what I can do in the meantime to improve my BATNA (best alternative to a negotiated agreement) when I am not in a strong bargaining position to get a good job offer. Outside of the usual errands, improving my resume and sending out job applications, I spend my spare time self-studying to keep my programming skills fresh.
======
dozzie
> I usually do not have another job lined up when I lose my current one, so
> I've been taking one mediocre job offer after another to make ends meet.

This is your problem: _to make ends meet_. You're a programmer by profession,
your salary should be enough to have significant savings.

~~~
ccajas
I'm not a typical programmer, though. My savings are used up whenever I am
unemployed, and I've probably spent 1/3 of my post-college time unemployed. I
want to know how to increase my bargaining power while I'm in this situation
of making ends meet.

~~~
blakdawg
What if you didn’t wait until you’re unemployed to start thinking about the
next opportunity?

What about contributing to a community, with open source code or a tutorial or
a conference presentation?

~~~
djellybeans
Regarding your last statement- while doing these things help, the lack of
doing these things isn't necessarily the cause of the problem.

I know that plenty of programmers have never contributed to open source, nor
written a single line of code outside of work, and they still have no problem
finding or maintaining jobs.

------
cimmanom
Is there a theme to the reasons you've been let go? That may also relate to
how long it takes to find a new job and to your negotiating position when you
do. You may have a weakness other than programming skills that needs shoring
up.

